# Some free time (6 pictures)



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

The boys had some free time on the bathroom counter today while I cleaned their cage. Enjoy. 


I can't tell if the camera loves Stanley or if Stanley loves the camera. 










Sylvester and Stanley










I think Stanley was trying to distract me while Sylvester grabbed the toilet paper!



















This is the only one I could get Sydney's face in out of 30 pictures, talk about a rat on the move! Also, you can see Stanley in the mirror, a tricky shot of all three... 










That little tongue!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

ohhh, they're just so precious!
i definitely think the camera loves stanley. he's such a pretty boy. <3


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I love pics of Stanley, he's such a ham


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ahh! stanley! what a ridiculously fabulous picture!

has anyone already asked what kind of camera you use? i have a nice one, but sometimes at that close proximity the flash whites them out.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, so cute! Stanley is absolutely adorable in that first picture, he sure is handsome!


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

OnlyOno said:


> ahh! stanley! what a ridiculously fabulous picture!
> 
> has anyone already asked what kind of camera you use? i have a nice one, but sometimes at that close proximity the flash whites them out.


This is the camera I use: http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/P51/P51A.HTM 

It's a Sony Cybershot 2.0.

And the light was very low in the bathroom, only a lamp was on. You can see in some of the pictures how dim it is in the bathroom, that might have helped, I also struggle with the flash whiting them out sometimes.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Your boys are so cute! And Stanley is quite the ham. :lol: 

I have a Sony Cybershot too, but I can never get such good pics. :?


----------

